# Need advice on car. Prius V vs Camry Hybrid



## Engz (Apr 11, 2017)

Hello Uberpeople. I just need some advice on which vehicle I will be using to drive. I am already set on a Prius V or Camry Hybrid for UberX in NYC.

I just want to make sure that if I'm going to put all these miles on the car. That the car will still be strong. I have heard Prius' having over 200,000 miles and still runs good. Now what attracts me towards the Camry is that it has a bit more space.

My question is..... How are Camry Hybrids when it hits the 150k - 200k mark? Are they still reliable like Prius' or does the Prius' take the win on that one? 

What parts needs attention etc.


----------



## Batman01 (Mar 21, 2017)

Engz said:


> Hello Uberpeople. I just need some advice on which vehicle I will be using to drive. I am already set on a Prius V or Camry Hybrid for UberX in NYC.
> 
> I just want to make sure that if I'm going to put all these miles on the car. That the car will still be strong. I have heard Prius' having over 200,000 miles and still runs good. Now what attracts me towards the Camry is that it has a bit more space.
> 
> ...


My hybrid camry has 300+k miles and still solid...became number 1 taxi vehicle in toronto

Only major expense thus far has been replacement of battery pack just few months ago...cost 1500 cad


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

The battery cells on hybrids are a cost. But overall, a car is a car. Hybrids are cheap and cost effective period. However ANY well maintained car can last on the road for hundreds of thousands of miles with only basic wear and tear costs. Test drive both, see which one feels better with you behind the wheel. Cause if you're not comfortable or it doesn't feel right, you're setting yourself up for a miserable time.


----------



## Batman01 (Mar 21, 2017)

I wouldnt advise buying these vehicles brand new though...get something 2-5 years driven if you want the most bang for your buck


----------



## Engz (Apr 11, 2017)

Thanks for the response.



Batman01 said:


> I wouldnt advise buying these vehicles brand new though...get something 2-5 years driven if you want the most bang for your buck


Yes forreal. When I began doing my research. I was intent on buying a 2017 Honda Accord Hybrid at $30,000ish. Then I thought about it that in 2 years, That car will be close to 100k miles and I would just be losing out.

So what I want to do is just purchase a used car around with less than 25,000 miles. Save me half the money on a brand new car.

QUESTION: What is a good mileage to buy Camry Hybrids & Prius Vs without anything breaking a few months later.



Batman01 said:


> My hybrid camry has 300+k miles and still solid...became number 1 taxi vehicle in toronto
> 
> Only major expense thus far has been replacement of battery pack just few months ago...cost 1500 cad


This is great to hear. Besides the battery pack. How about cooling system and suspension? At what mileage did those go?


----------



## Batman01 (Mar 21, 2017)

Engz said:


> Thanks for the response.
> 
> Yes forreal. When I began doing my research. I was intent on buying a 2017 Honda Accord Hybrid at $30,000ish. Then I thought about it that in 2 years, That car will be close to 100k miles and I would just be losing out.
> 
> ...


Cooling system still.good. shocks are worn out need replacement but ive been sitting on it for a while now. Its an 09 with 550k km so im content.

Dude honestly im not sure how the market is down there but its not the best idea to put alot of money into a vehicle for uber...even if it were select or black it all comes at a cost....and it sounds like youre ready to invest about 20g into it?


----------



## Engz (Apr 11, 2017)

Batman01 said:


> Cooling system still.good. shocks are worn out need replacement but ive been sitting on it for a while now. Its an 09 with 550k km so im content.
> 
> Dude honestly im not sure how the market is down there but its not the best idea to put alot of money into a vehicle for uber...even if it were select or black it all comes at a cost....and it sounds like youre ready to invest about 20g into it?


My new budget for a used car would be around $15k - 20k. I have been shopping around all week. And I've been seeing 2013 - 2015 Camry Hybrids between $15k - $20k with 18,000 - 25,000 miles.

And with the market. NYC is suppose to be the most profitable in the states. So it should pay off well.

Man I just really hope this works out. BC I am looking to quit my FT job, take a pay cut and take advantage of the flexible schedule to work on my business. The more I stay at my FT job, I less I will get to focus on my business.


----------



## Batman01 (Mar 21, 2017)

Engz said:


> My new budget for a used car would be around $15k - 20k. I have been shopping around all week. And I've been seeing 2013 - 2015 Camry Hybrids between $15k - $20k with 18,000 - 25,000 miles.
> 
> And with the market. NYC is suppose to be the most profitable in the states. So it should pay off well.
> 
> Man I just really home this works out. BC I am looking to quit my FT job, take a pay cut and take advantage of the flexible schedule to work on my business. The more I stay at my FT job, I less I will get to focus on my business.


Spend more time on this forum before you buy a car. Ask more questions and youtube some.videos on how much drivers really make with all.factors.considered..theres.a few.horror stories on the forum of people quitting ft jobs and are now.broke/bankrupt/homeless
...not trying to dishearten.you but just in case you dont know the entire.truth yet. Thats alot of money to invest into something thats going to tear your vehicle up inside and out. My personal advice would be to try renting a car for a week or two or if youre mind is already made..buying a cheaper older.civic around 5g and see how it works out.
Good luck man


----------



## AliciaLyftdriver (Feb 26, 2017)

I got a Prius not long ago, and it's awesome. I got a great deal too. However the best thing for you to do is test drive them both, and more than once to see which one works best for you. Remember your going to be spending a lot of hours in either one, so think of it as your office, or a pair of shoes. It needs to feel comfortable to you.


----------



## uberebu (Jan 13, 2017)

I have a 2015 Prius 3 I think. I just hit 88,000 and can feel the struts getting tired. I also added a strut tower brace in the front. A sub-frame connector underneath. And a TRD anti-sway bar in the rear. And then there are those Konig light weight racing wheels and Michelin tires. Those tires cost me about 7 miles per gallon. But this Prius handles better in the rain than most cars do on dry ground. But that's also because this model has a 50/50 weight distribution front to back which puts an equal amount of weight on each tire reducing drag for better mileage. This however also gives the car the best possible handling characteristics you don't typically find until you buy a high end sports car. That coupled with a low center of gravity because of the batteries and you have a $25,000 car that handles like a car 3 times the price and you can make money with it. And it's all a tax write off.

When I have the money I will be installing Tenabe adjustable coil-overs. It will lower the car 3/4" in the front and 1" in the back. Which means I will need to be much more careful with the front end. These scrape the undercarriage very easily. Everyone scrapes them up a little in the same spots before they sort out the width of its hips...LoL. But it will stiffen up the back which it desperately needs when you have 4 people and their luggage getting off a cruise ship.

Best car I've ever had. I change the oil with full synthetic every 15,000 miles or so and she hums right along, scooping up fares and slaying surges. I recommend buying your own oil and paying the $30 labor. You'll save almost $50 over what they OVERcharge you for their oil.

http://www.juicedhybrid.com/


----------



## Engz (Apr 11, 2017)

Batman01 said:


> Spend more time on this forum before you buy a car. Ask more questions and youtube some.videos on how much drivers really make with all.factors.considered..theres.a few.horror stories on the forum of people quitting ft jobs and are now.broke/bankrupt/homeless
> ...not trying to dishearten.you but just in case you dont know the entire.truth yet. Thats alot of money to invest into something thats going to tear your vehicle up inside and out. My personal advice would be to try renting a car for a week or two or if youre mind is already made..buying a cheaper older.civic around 5g and see how it works out.
> Good luck man


Oh no. I was so discouraged a few days ago to a point where I was about to change my decision. But I have 3 neighbors that drive UberX and I ask alot of questions. And so far from the numbers they were telling me, it sounded good to me. I also take Uber just for the hell of it just to get a chance to ask the drivers some questions. Or ask some drivers at the gas stations. Doing that really incouraged me more. So I think I am content on driving.



uberebu said:


> I have a 2015 Prius 3 I think. I just hit 88,000 and can feel the struts getting tired. I also added a strut tower brace in the front. A sub-frame connector underneath. And a TRD anti-sway bar in the rear. And then there are those Konig light weight racing wheels and Michelin tires. Those tires cost me about 7 miles per gallon. But this Prius handles better in the rain than most cars do on dry ground. But that's also because this model has a 50/50 weight distribution front to back which puts an equal amount of weight on each tire reducing drag for better mileage. This however also gives the car the best possible handling characteristics you don't typically find until you buy a high end sports car. That coupled with a low center of gravity because of the batteries and you have a $25,000 car that handles like a car 3 times the price and you can make money with it. And it's all a tax write off.
> 
> When I have the money I will be installing Tenabe adjustable coil-overs. It will lower the car 3/4" in the front and 1" in the back. Which means I will need to be much more careful with the front end. These scrape the undercarriage very easily. Everyone scrapes them up a little in the same spots before they sort out the width of its hips...LoL. But it will stiffen up the back which it desperately needs when you have 4 people and their luggage getting off a cruise ship.
> 
> Best car I've ever had. I change the oil with full synthetic every 15,000 miles or so and she hums right along, scooping up fares and slaying surges. I recommend buying your own oil and paying the $30 labor. You'll save almost $50 over what they OVERcharge you for their oil.


Oh wow I did not know it was 50/50 weight distribution. That's the ratio that's best for road courses. I am mechanically incline and I do all the work on my cars. So that can save me a lot of money. That 50/50 is enticing. Are all Prius 50/50 or just the newer years?

But man it sounds like you're sooping up that Prius. Something I would do >=)


----------



## uberebu (Jan 13, 2017)

My Prius leaves me an additional $200 a week I don't have to spend on gas that drivers with non-hybrids do. We average 27MPH City. That is the best situation for a hybrid and the worst for gasoline engines. It's just the right decision if this is going to be a full time business.

Do the math. A Prius is like applying for a job with a Masters in a room where everyone else has non-graduate degree's. Life will simply be better. But that is a big investment/gamble to make.

Also make sure you have 6 months worth of income(cash, parents, trust fund, sugar daddy, etc.) before you start if you don't want to have to dance with any tough decisions. Most drivers end up on the curb in just a few months with maxed out credit cards and no way to put gas in the tank to go out and make any more money. 

This is a business plain and simple. If you don't treat it like one, it won't reward you like one. 

Many people start doing this not realizing that what it truly means to be an independent contractor. Being a 3rd generation and onward American, living in a world where jobs have been plentiful like low hanging fruit for generations has left many unable to work without direct supervision and the structure of wage employment. You and your wise decisions will be the only guarantee that you have. 

And I would NOT commit to it full time until you've done 100 rides. According to Uber most drivers don't make it to 25 rides. And their biggest hurdle is keeping drivers logged on and engaged.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Between two and four years old, and between 20k and 40k miles. By that time, if it's a lemon, it's probably been weeded out. And the old owner or dealer has most likely worked out any kinks.


----------



## uberebu (Jan 13, 2017)

Engz said:


> Oh wow I did not know it was 50/50 weight distribution. That's the ratio that's best for road courses. I am mechanically incline and I do all the work on my cars. So that can save me a lot of money. That 50/50 is enticing. Are all Prius 50/50 or just the newer years?
> 
> But man it sounds like you're sooping up that Prius. Something I would do >=)


It's right there on the badge inside the drivers door. I was sooooooooo happy to see that. The three components I added stiffen up the body a lot making the ride smoother than a fresh jar of Skippy and quiet. Minimizing the body flex reduces all kinds of noises.

I also added a Tenabe cool air intake. Gives it a nice little boost. But it is almost embarrassingly loud driving up hill with a full car. And when I took out the big old stock airbox I was surprised to see that there are no belts or pulleys. So even less things to break.


----------



## Engz (Apr 11, 2017)

uberebu said:


> Do the math. A Prius is like applying for a job with a Masters in a room where everyone else has non-graduate degree's. Life will simply be better. But that is a big investment/gamble to make.


Would your anology also include Camry Hybrids? The Prius V and Camry almost has the same MPG. Just asking because Camry are a few thousands $$ cheaper here in NYC than the Prius of the same year/mileage


----------



## uberebu (Jan 13, 2017)

Engz said:


> Would your anology also include Camry Hybrids? The Prius V and Camry almost has the same MPG. Just asking because Camry are a few thousands $$ cheaper here in NYC than the Prius of the same year/mileage


Just crunch the numbers of hybrid vs. non at 27mph. It should. Do highway speeds even happen in NYC?


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

If you're going to commit to this, why not spend a few thousand more and get a Lexus es300h or lincoln mkz?
Instead of 20k on a camry or prius, I'd rather spend 25k on one of these two options.
Both are hybrid and both qualify for select... which means much higher rates than x.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Engz said:


> Man I just really hope this works out. BC I am looking to *quit my FT job*, take a pay cut and take advantage of the flexible schedule to work on my business. The more I stay at my FT job, I less I will get to focus on my business.


----------



## Engz (Apr 11, 2017)

jp300h said:


> If you're going to commit to this, why not spend a few thousand more and get a Lexus es300h or lincoln mkz?
> Instead of 20k on a camry or prius, I'd rather spend 25k on one of these two options.
> Both are hybrid and both qualify for select... which means much higher rates than x.


Aren't the maintenance on those cars pricey though? What I'm really concerned about is the over all maintenance fee at when the vehicle reaches 100,000 miles.

And what us "select"? Uber Select? I dont see that on my app. I'm from NYC


----------



## Engz (Apr 11, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


>


It's cool. I have been working at this for 5 years from to get something more flexible. I quit a career job to free up time to focus on my business. If I'm out driving, I can network myself with people and advertise on my downtime.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Allow me to throw in my 2cents worth...

The cab company i drive for has been using Camry hybrids for a number of years...

GREAT CAR!


Properly maintained i have personally run Camry hybrids that are over the 300K mark that run like a dream.

The major thing that will hit you like a truck load of bricks is battery replacement, this is true of any hybrid.

The ones over 300,000 still get GREAT fuel economy but i guarantee they aren't on the first battery pack.


----------



## Engz (Apr 11, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Allow me to throw in my 2cents worth...
> 
> The cab company i drive for has been using Camry hybrids for a number of years...
> 
> ...


That's exactly what I wanted to hear. Thank you


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

The camry and 300h are pretty much the same car with the 300h having a few more bells and whistles. So while I have not yet driven 300k, I imagine the reliability would be the same if not better.

As for select, it may be called lux or something else in your area. Basically the select rate is 2-3 times higher than x. Here the differwnce is $1.65/mi vs .65/mi.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Here's some advice - don't buy either of those cars.

Buy a year old, 30k mile car from Hertz Car Rentals. You'll get a great deal on a well-maintained newish car with warranty, and save a ton of money.

In my case, I bought a 2015 Mitsubishi Mirage for $6500. I've put 20k miles on it in 6 months, costs me about $.06 per mile to operate. PAX don't rate me any lower for car choice. Gets good gas mileage, parts are cheap, and it is easy to work on if you are into doing maintenance yourself.

Great car for working in the city, as its fits into pretty much any parking situation. 

Uber rates are too low to put good money into a car you're going to destroy. And you can't count on rates staying where they are. 

One other thing - If you are getting a car loan, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## Bogdan is here (Mar 3, 2017)

One thing not to do is get a new vehicle to drive for uber


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Bogdan is here said:


> One thing not to do is get a new vehicle to drive for uber


I think that is pretty much a consensus. 2 or 3 years at newest. Let someone else pay most of the new car depreciation. 
I got ridicously lucky when I found mine. (A 2014 with only 4k miles on it)


----------



## Engz (Apr 11, 2017)

What you guys think about buying a 2013 Camry Hybrid with 52,000 miles for $13.8? Yay or nay?


----------



## Deoxlar (Jun 27, 2016)

I'm not sure if you've test driven a camry hybrid and a prius v. There is actually more room in the Prius . More trunk space too. The Prius V is a pretty big car, more space than it looks from the outside. 

Camry Hybrid is rated at 25% more gas than the Prius. That is a significant part of your expenses, take that into consideration too. 

I'm getting 55mpg winter time on my 2016 Prius and 66mpg during the summer time ubering. It's not the V but its a liftback, so lots of space in the trunk and pax space is the same as a corolla.


----------



## Engz (Apr 11, 2017)

Deoxlar said:


> I'm not sure if you've test driven a camry hybrid and a prius v. There is actually more room in the Prius . More trunk space too. The Prius V is a pretty big car, more space than it looks from the outside.
> 
> Camry Hybrid is rated at 25% more gas than the Prius. That is a significant part of your expenses, take that into consideration too.
> 
> I'm getting 55mpg winter time on my 2016 Prius and 66mpg during the summer time ubering. It's not the V but its a liftback, so lots of space in the trunk and pax space is the same as a corolla.


I did I did that's why the Prius V is always pulling me towards it when I obviously want the better looking Accord Hybrid and Camry Hybrid.

When the gas capacity. I don't really mind that. I will always be filling up.

I found a Prius with 62k miles for 11k... Think I should get it?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Engz said:


> Hello Uberpeople. I just need some advice on which vehicle I will be using to drive. I am already set on a Prius V or Camry Hybrid for UberX in NYC.
> 
> I just want to make sure that if I'm going to put all these miles on the car. That the car will still be strong. I have heard Prius' having over 200,000 miles and still runs good. Now what attracts me towards the Camry is that it has a bit more space.
> 
> ...


Have you considered the Hyundai Sonata Hybrid ?
100,000 mile warranty.

Don't forget to claim your Uber Discount on a new car !
Its an extra $1,000.00 off on a Hyundai Sonata Hybrid.


----------



## Engz (Apr 11, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Have you considered the Hyundai Sonata Hybrid ?
> 100,000 mike warranty.
> 
> Don't forget to claim your Uber Discount on a new car !
> Its an extra $1,000.00 off on a Hyundai Sonata Hybrid.


I've considered a few actually. When I first started my research, I was so convinced on buying a 2017 Accord Hybrid then I realize in 3 years, I'd be putting close to 70k-80k on the car. I would be beating on a brand new car before I would pay it off. Did some number crunching and research and I'm content on buying a used car. Looked in to Kia Optima, a used Accord Hybrid, Camry Hybrids, Sonatas, Civics and Prius'.

It came down to 3 cars. Prius V, Camry Hybrid and Accord Hybrid. With the Camry and Accord, Im only seeing them go between 14k - 18k. Somewhere around $290-$320 a month. Same with the Prius V. I don't mind paying somewhere less than $300/mo for financing.

Then I started researching that these hybrids are lasting 150+ easy with inexpensive maintenance. (I'm a mechanic. I also drive an X5 that ****ing been burning a hole in my pocket lately) so looking at these cars maintenance cost is a huge difference. So I started looking into 30k-55k mileage cars and I think I'm going to go with something like that if it can last me all the way to 150k-200k maintained with care. Wouldn't it be a win? Get it paid it real quick. And start maximizing profit quicker.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Engz said:


> I've considered a few actually. When I first started my research, I was so convinced on buying a 2017 Accord Hybrid then I realize in 3 years, I'd be putting close to 70k-80k on the car. I would be beating on a brand new car before I would pay it off. Did some number crunching and research and I'm content on buying a used car. Looked in to Kia Optima, a used Accord Hybrid, Camry Hybrids, Sonatas, Civics and Prius'.
> 
> It came down to 3 cars. Prius V, Camry Hybrid and Accord Hybrid. With the Camry and Accord, Im only seeing them go between 14k - 18k. Somewhere around $290-$320 a month. Same with the Prius V. I don't mind paying somewhere less than $300/mo for financing.
> 
> Then I started researching that these hybrids are lasting 150+ easy with inexpensive maintenance. (I'm a mechanic. I also drive an X5 that &%[email protected]!*ing been burning a hole in my pocket lately) so looking at these cars maintenance cost is a huge difference. So I started looking into 30k-55k mileage cars and I think I'm going to go with something like that if it can last me all the way to 150k-200k maintained with care. Wouldn't it be a win? Get it paid it real quick. And start maximizing profit quicker.


Check Hertz Used Car sales !
They may even have some 2017 models with 13,000 miles for sale.
$3,000.00 down,3.9% interest.
( test drive for 2 weeks,with rental cost going towards purchase)
They will finance for 1 1/2 years to 5 years.
Huge savings. Pick your color.
You can save a Fortune on a 2016-2017 model car. Big selection.

Hertz has Hybrids also.
They even have Mercedes S.U.V.'s.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Engz said:


> I've considered a few actually. When I first started my research, I was so convinced on buying a 2017 Accord Hybrid then I realize in 3 years, I'd be putting close to 70k-80k on the car. I would be beating on a brand new car before I would pay it off. Did some number crunching and research and I'm content on buying a used car. Looked in to Kia Optima, a used Accord Hybrid, Camry Hybrids, Sonatas, Civics and Prius'.
> 
> It came down to 3 cars. Prius V, Camry Hybrid and Accord Hybrid. With the Camry and Accord, Im only seeing them go between 14k - 18k. Somewhere around $290-$320 a month. Same with the Prius V. I don't mind paying somewhere less than $300/mo for financing.
> 
> Then I started researching that these hybrids are lasting 150+ easy with inexpensive maintenance. (I'm a mechanic. I also drive an X5 that &%[email protected]!*ing been burning a hole in my pocket lately) so looking at these cars maintenance cost is a huge difference. So I started looking into 30k-55k mileage cars and I think I'm going to go with something like that if it can last me all the way to 150k-200k maintained with care. Wouldn't it be a win? Get it paid it real quick. And start maximizing profit quicker.


A lot of hybrids will go 300,000 miles !
Low R.P.M.'s on those engines,the electric motor is doing all the grunt work that causes engine wear.
Regular gas engines are practically expected to go 200,000 miles now.
The same mechanisms which create high M.P.G. in hybrids,also create engine longevity. Hybrids may cost more at first ,but you save on unpredictable fuel prices,and you get extra longevity from the drive train. Win/ Win.
( the fewer times an engine turns over,rpm, the less wear. Diesels run at low RPM's.)
They have Ford Excursions out of here with 5.4 liter engines turning over 300,000 miles.
Treat a Hybrid right ,you should do over 300,000.
0w20 synthetic oil,low resistance tires ,inflate tires to max,anything that saves you rolling resistance keeps rpm& fuel consumption down.
Don't carry water & mints ,reduce weight !


----------



## LanceDiamond (Apr 4, 2017)

Ford Fusion Hybrid 

http://www.greencarreports.com/news...ugh-enough-to-be-police-cars-in-new-york-city

http://www.greencarreports.com/news...rove-durability-by-racking-up-most-taxi-miles


----------



## Deoxlar (Jun 27, 2016)

Engz said:


> I've considered a few actually. When I first started my research, I was so convinced on buying a 2017 Accord Hybrid then I realize in 3 years, I'd be putting close to 70k-80k on the car. I would be beating on a brand new car before I would pay it off. Did some number crunching and research and I'm content on buying a used car. Looked in to Kia Optima, a used Accord Hybrid, Camry Hybrids, Sonatas, Civics and Prius'.
> 
> It came down to 3 cars. Prius V, Camry Hybrid and Accord Hybrid. With the Camry and Accord, Im only seeing them go between 14k - 18k. Somewhere around $290-$320 a month. Same with the Prius V. I don't mind paying somewhere less than $300/mo for financing.
> 
> Then I started researching that these hybrids are lasting 150+ easy with inexpensive maintenance. (I'm a mechanic. I also drive an X5 that &%[email protected]!*ing been burning a hole in my pocket lately) so looking at these cars maintenance cost is a huge difference. So I started looking into 30k-55k mileage cars and I think I'm going to go with something like that if it can last me all the way to 150k-200k maintained with care. Wouldn't it be a win? Get it paid it real quick. And start maximizing profit quicker.


If you are a mechanic, you will make much more money spending the same time you drive for uber to go out and get customers to fix cars in your own garage...

I've heard the Honda hybrids aren't as efficient and don't last as long but these was from three years ago. Toyota ones are definitely durable and very low on maintenance. 50k km on mine and the brake pads went from 12mm to 10.5mm. Regenerative braking ftw.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Deoxlar said:


> If you are a mechanic, you will make much more money spending the same time you drive for uber to go out and get customers to fix cars in your own garage...


Nope... to do it professionally (legally) you have to be licensed, work in a commercial (non-residential) space, and be insured. I can fix my neighbor's car for beer. Uber doesn't pay in beer (yet).


----------



## Deoxlar (Jun 27, 2016)

NorCalPhil said:


> Nope... to do it professionally (legally) you have to be licensed, work in a commercial (non-residential) space, and be insured. I can fix my neighbor's car for beer. Uber doesn't pay in beer (yet).


we were also not allowed to pick up passengers for cash when uber started lol


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Deoxlar said:


> we were also not allowed to pick up passengers for cash when uber started lol


You can now?


----------



## Engz (Apr 11, 2017)

Deoxlar said:


> If you are a mechanic, you will make much more money spending the same time you drive for uber to go out and get customers to fix cars in your own garage...
> 
> I've heard the Honda hybrids aren't as efficient and don't last as long but these was from three years ago. Toyota ones are definitely durable and very low on maintenance. 50k km on mine and the brake pads went from 12mm to 10.5mm. Regenerative braking ftw.


No I mean, I am a mechanic but don't work as one anymore.

The point of me driving for over honestly is to be a little bit more flexible with my schedule to focus my time on my business. I cannot afford to be clocking in and out of job talking to people that don't benefit my business.

If I was called to do something, I'd go offline and handle what I need to handle. And when I'm done, I can go online and start driving. Also it allows me to build rapport with people. Idk maybe a conversation can lead into something.

I just need Uber to handle a few of my debt. Rent and food and essentials are already covered by another income.

Anyways thanks for all the feedback. I'm really like attracted to a Prius V. Simple and not too flashy. It is lacking some acceleration but ehh I don't really mind. I'll see what happens. The Camry didn't feel like me. The Accord, I just couldn't see myself spending 18k+ for a used one with beige interior. Like all these used Accord Hybrids have beige interior.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

I bought a 2012 Sonata Hybrid fully loaded with 91k on it a year ago. Now it has 143k. Still going strong. Don't buy new. The sedan market is in the crapper because everyone wants SUVs now. Used sedans are cheap.


----------



## fork2323 (Aug 27, 2014)

YO, Hyundi just came out with their hybred. The Ioniq that gets better milage than a Prias and costs less and has a 100,000m warrentee on the battery... im waiting to get a used one in a few months.. check them out. They look like a real car with out the silly prias dashboard toy junk.


----------



## Orange president (Mar 25, 2017)

Get a Hyundai Sonata hybrid. It has a lifetime battery replacement , 100k mile warranty. They look and drive better than Toyota or Honda . JD Power and associates ranks Hyundai very high on safety and quality even beating Japanese and German cars.


----------



## Engz (Apr 11, 2017)

Does buying use Hyundai qualify for the 100,000 miles warranty?


----------



## Uber Shenanigans (Mar 24, 2017)

Buy a Honda Insight, best decision you will make for driving uber.
Couple of thousand dollars cheaper than Prius.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Engz said:


> Does buying use Hyundai qualify for the 100,000 miles warranty?


Technically, I don't believe the original manufacturer warranty is transferable but if you buy used at a Hyundai dealership, most offer 100k warranty on certified used.

From basic research, it seems you don't necessarily lose the 10 year 100k warranty for buying used, it just downgrades to 5 year 60k powertrain for the second owner.

If you're going to buy s Hyundai, get it from a dealership


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> Technically, I don't believe the original manufacturer warranty is transferable but if you buy used at a Hyundai dealership, most offer 100k warranty on certified used.
> 
> From basic research, it seems you don't necessarily lose the 10 year 100k warranty for buying used, it just downgrades to 5 year 60k powertrain for the second owner.
> 
> If you're going to buy s Hyundai, get it from a dealership


The important thing is...

If you buy it while it's still under warranty you can be assured it's free of major mechanical issues at the time it changed hands...


----------

